

Ask HN: What do you use to access HN on your phone? - charlieirish


======
Polyphonie
An iPhone HN client called MiniHack. There are quite a number of these type of
apps but most of them are just readers. MiniHack allows comment.

~~~
joshschreuder
Just checked it out, looks good to me. I am in fact replying via the app. Only
thing is I can't upvote you because it says the upvote failed.

~~~
rahimnathwani
It didn't used to do that. I'm not sure whether the upvotes actually fail, or
whether they just appear to fail.

~~~
avalaunch
I use minihack and tested it. They just appear to fail.

------
codegeek
I have found 2 good ones:

[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com) \- I like it the most from
functionality perspective but it crashes often on my Android phone.

[http://ihackernews.com](http://ihackernews.com) \- Works great on my android
phone but it has not been updated with recent menu changes in HN (like Show HN
etc)

Overall, I have settled with ihackernews.com for now because hn.premii.com
crashes too often on my phone at least.

------
mcpoyles
I use Hacker News (YC) by thekingshorses. The design is alot better then most
the stuff out there. My only beef would be that it stops loading content after
a few pages. Sometimes I like to binge read and would love to go deeper into
the results.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn&hl=en)

------
jobaro
Started using Hacker Times ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-
times/id939293040](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-times/id939293040))
recently on my iPhone & iPad. Doesn't let you post though.

------
bgar
HackerQueue is pretty good [http://hackerqueue.io](http://hackerqueue.io), it
also shows lobster.rs and /r/programming.

------
brudgers
Firefox on Android. IE on WP 7.8. Whatever the browser was on Symbian 60
before that.

Clearly, I've missed the rational behind using an app rather than the web.

------
dawson
I use [http://newsyc.me/](http://newsyc.me/) (it's open source too, iOS only
though)

------
vld
[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com) \- really wonderful

~~~
hkailahi
I'll second this. I actually use the site to view on my laptop, as well as the
app.

------
moioci
HackerNode serves the purpose, but I can't say I've tried any others.

------
baristaGeek
The browser, specifically Chrome. This is a huge call for a HN native app.

------
hashtag
Chrome. I try avoid using 3rd party apps to access HN.

------
Arnt
hnapp to make a feed, then bazqux and news+ to read the feed. Works well.

